# Discontinued shingles..



## erniesgutter (May 26, 2011)

your preachin to the chior on this one.... in a perfect world the Ins Co or as I call the "Big Bad ones" ... make up the rules on the go and to their bottom line ..... you and your the insured get the shaft and the good guys ALWAYS come in last !


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

larryb said:


> MN still unresponsive (not surprisingly) and IN responsive but clueless. Little by little...going to send info to MN & IN AG's to see if I get a better response and then the local media. The AmFam deal is just to slippery to let them get away with it.
> 
> Any contractors with AmFam customers who paid the $30 match endorsement fee but who've had replacement of damaged roofing denied because they are 4-tab asphalt shingles (generally, Certainteed 4-tab Hearthstads), speak up and tell your story.
> 
> ...


I know of a homeowner up my way with Hearthstead's with wind damage with matching endorsement who's getting nothing out of amfam.

ALSO New Horizons are not considered a matching with endorsement as they are not laminate shingles or 3 tabs.

The list keeps growing of homeowners (including myself) who I've lured away from amfam.

Do I miss all the leads from my old amfam agent? NO!!!


----------



## bender_dundat (Feb 20, 2011)

room2roof said:


> I am tired of these insurance companies paying for a roof slope or two, shafting good customers who never call in a claim until a bad storm hits that really damages their roof or siding. I have literally 7 claims waiting on re inspection because the adjusters never called the homeowner and just popped up to inspect the roof without me being present.
> 
> They either sloped them or failed them and every other house I inspect that we call in has roof damage or we dont call it in, mater of fact if it is hail I make sure I have 10 to 14 hits per on the front and rear of roof and at least 50% of a roof with wind damage with a combination of broken seals, missing shingles and creases.
> 
> ...



I might suggest you be with your HO when the claim is called in and make sure they are explicitly clear with the insurance customer service rep they talk to that the Adjuster is not to come on their property without them and/or their contractor present. 


I'm not sure what your comment means about "every billy bob ....". This should have no impact on you if you have a contingency agreement with your Customer. It then becomes a matter of how well you are able to work and negotiate with the insurance companies.


----------



## room2roof (Feb 1, 2011)

bender_dundat said:


> I might suggest you be with your HO when the claim is called in and make sure they are explicitly clear with the insurance customer service rep they talk to that the Adjuster is not to come on their property without them and/or their contractor present.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what your comment means about "every billy bob ....". This should have no impact on you if you have a contingency agreement with your Customer. It then becomes a matter of how well you are able to work and negotiate with the insurance companies.


We always have a contingency agreement. That spells out in plain english " once approved by the insurance adjuster, my company is hereby authorized to repair and /or replace any damages deemed necessary by the insurance company with no additional cost except you deductible which is $__________ (they fill in the blank).".

but of course some people do not care if you send them a bill for the whole amount of the claim to collections being that they've signed an agreement with you. Some folks either dont care or have no credit anyway. In my state the check is written out to the homeowner only. 

In NC they only write the check out to the contractor and homeowner if the homeowner had a loan modification done or is with a state employes credit union. This puts power in the hands of the homeowner once the check arrives to screw you over if some storm chaser bangs on their door promising a new roof for free! or some billy bob who says he can do that roof for $2000 less than what insurance paid out because he ran out of beer last night.


----------



## bender_dundat (Feb 20, 2011)

We are in 3 states and the insurance writes the check to the HO only in all 3.

If you're having that many problems with HO's backing out of your contract, I'd say you need to reconsider the market you're serving and also get a better attorney.


----------



## RandyB1986 (Jan 2, 2009)

bender_dundat said:


> We are in 3 states and the insurance writes the check to the HO only in all 3.
> 
> If you're having that many problems with HO's backing out of your contract, I'd say you need to reconsider the market you're serving and also get a better attorney.


Bender......I am in Indiana as well. I am always getting checks made out to HO and Mortgage Co.....then we have to jump thru the mortgage hoops and hope the people are not behind on payments. 

You saying you never get that?


----------



## bender_dundat (Feb 20, 2011)

Randy, my bad. What I meant was the Insurance rarely has put us on the check along with the HO. Any claim $10,000 or above tends to have the mortgage company included.

This was in response to the other guy who made mention of having his company's name included on the insurance check to protect them against HO's who take the money and use another contractor. Having the mortgage company on the insurance check does little to help the guy with this problem.


----------



## RandyB1986 (Jan 2, 2009)

Gotcha Bender....I see what you mean. 

I sure hate them mortgage companies when I find out after doing a job that the people are behind on payments.....what a headache!


----------

